# Blowing a hooligan, So what do you do when it"s bad out



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Its like a hurricane outside ,

Tremendous downpour, Bit like a mini monsoon,

Rain not snow,that"s expected tomorrow

So guess where I am going right now?

It"s a hard life but somebody has to do it










Picture quality compromised because of the steam :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Blowing a real hooley at Cabo de Gata as well but we are preparing to go outside ( 18 deg C at 6.20 pm) to watch another magnificent sunset in a short while. It surpassed itself last night but we hope for even better tonight as there is so much dust in the atmosphere.

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had that yesterday and it was HORRIBLE out walking but had to be done..... my coat was soaked, my hat was pouring water off the rim, the normally dry path was 3" under water and the puddles had all joined up to form a lake....

The only thing that seemed to enjoy it was our Border Collie puppy who thought it brilliant and came in NOT covered in mud as it had washed off constantly..... so there was a silver lining there, but he also was soaked through but loves me towelling him off......

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Blowing a hooligan, So what do you do when it"s bad*



> daffodil said :- So guess where I am going right now?


Into some sort of "wet" dream perhaps 

P.S. nice candles.......should be four candles!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Blowing a hooligan, wonder how much that costs these days.   

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Blowing a real hooley at Cabo de Gata as well but we are preparing to go outside ( 18 deg C at 6.20 pm) to watch another magnificent sunset in a short while. It surpassed itself last night but we hope for even better tonight as there is so much dust in the atmosphere.
> G


Gosh G,
We used to visit Cabo de Gata over 30 years ago when a little fishing village and the only road full of pot holes.
The beach bar had a bamboo veranda that had to be renewed every year.
I guess it's changed by now. We had a plot in Carboneras and last some money to a Brit.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Me

I stay indoors 

And watch through the window

Never had a problem with winter

Enjoy wood fires

Closed curtains

And hibernation  

Don't bother much till spring

Although the bulbs are coming through


Time is short

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not a lot more than a fishing village now Ray. You can cycle from one end to the other in 5 minutes. The road has been surfaced though.

I guess it's like Marmite: you either hate it or love it. There are some very isolated little villages, lots of geology, mineralogy, botany, zoology and history and it is easy to get hooked on the whole park: we seem to have done so. Lots of wild camping sites too but I bet tonight there are a few vans who have moved further back from the cliff edge....or we might read of motorhomes being blown into the sea tomorrow. We can hear the waves over the sound of the wind and we are about a kilometre away.


G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am sorry but it is simply NOT PC to write/say "blowing a hooligan".

Too many unfortunate connotations :!:  :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm perkin up Pippen

So tell me more

Only quickly

Before the Chardonny kicks in

This new pup is perminantly comatosed

Me and him together  

Sandra


----------

